# Grafikprogramme für Linux ?



## TTek (21. Juli 2002)

Hi

Gibt es Grafikprogramme für Linux? So was wie Photoshop ?
Wenn nicht zählt bitte die andern auf ich hab da nich so die Ahnug. :%


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Juli 2002)

Es gibt ein Grafikprogramm das als das Derivat zu Photoshop gehandelt wird: GIMP oder auch GNU Image Manipulation Program.

Sehr gutes Grafikprogramm, anfangs recht komplexes Handling, aber wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat ist es wie PS zu benutzen.

Das gute daran: Es ist frei (auf GPL basierend) und recht einfach erweiterbar, musst nur im Netz ein bischen suchen.

Zu finden ist GIMP hier: http://www.gimp.org/

Ansonsten fällt mir noch Blender 3D ein. Ist wie der Name schon sagt ein 3D Programm. (http://www.blender.nl)


----------



## Axel007 (14. August 2002)

Es gibt auch noch Corel Photopaint9. Frag mich aber nich wo das zu finden ist. 
Axel


----------



## BigJuri (14. August 2002)

Rein theoretisch könntest du ja auch Photoshop über einen Win-Emulator (zB. wine) unter Linux benutzen. (die nötige Rechenpower vorausgesetzt, da der Emulator viele Ressourcen "schluckt")

Aber ich kann dir Gimp nur wärmstens empfehlen. Es ist wirklich gut.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Kosh (19. August 2002)

@axel007
Das Photopaint gibts es glaub ich nuir bei der Coreldistribution. Wenn das nicht der fall ist bitte mal zurück posten, würde mich nämle auch mal gern mal wissen.


----------

